# Snow!!!!!



## loggerman (Oct 27, 2009)

Check out sugar bowl.coms web cams! Also Donner pass!


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Are these the links that you are talking about?
http://www.sugarbowl.com/webcams


----------



## loggerman (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes That is the ones


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Isn't that early for snow there?


----------



## Protech Inc. (Nov 19, 2009)

Big difference compared to the rest of the country. Here in New York it feels like summer but I'm sure it's just the calm before the storm.


----------

